# Taffy Getting New Pet Clip



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh my is Taffy ever beautiful! Her colour is exceptionally pretty, and her expression is so serious and sweet. You are right, she's going to make some family very happy - lucky them.

PS - I have really been enjoying the puppy pics.


----------



## spoofly (Jan 20, 2010)

She looks especially thrilled in the second photo. 

Agreed, her color is beautiful. She looks like gold in her photos.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

spoofly said:


> She looks especially thrilled in the second photo.
> 
> Agreed, her color is beautiful. She looks like gold in her photos.


_:rofl: I woke her up from a lovely nap. She is still wondering why! LMBO

She has always had a beautiful sheen to her coat! She played in a swamp earlier today and was really enjoying herself so I let her have her fun. She smells sooooo good now!_


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I know your heart must be broken to have to say goodbye, but she is so lovely and she is going to make some lucky family very, very happy. Wish I didn't live 3000+ miles away!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

She looks great and will be so much easier for you to maintain.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> She looks great and will be so much easier for you to maintain.


_Oh, yes. She was really quick to do this time compared to when she was in CC. I am liking have a wash and go dog; actually two of them, in the house._


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

She looks really cute!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

She's really really lovely!! 
I don't think I have ever seen that color, it's beautiful! She's like a light golden.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's said "beauty is only skin deep," but in lovely Taffy, it goes all the way to the heart. She has touched so many of us over time through your wonderful photos and stories, and many others in person. When I think of her going on to spread "poodle fairy love dust" in a new home, I can't help but be happy for whoever gets. She may soon be spreading her love in a different zip code, but she'll never be far from any of our hearts. A special girl, raised by special people, destined to live an especially happy life forever more. Hope her spaying surgery and recovery are text book perfect. Only the best for lovely, sweet Taffy! She looks fabulous in her new cut, so ready for summer!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

She's gorgeous--like the color of a ripe apricot. :wink:

--Q


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She really is a pretty girl and such an unusual color. I know you will find her a wonderful home. A lot of people would rather get a young dog than a puppy, especially one all ready spayed and ready to go! I am so sorry things didn't work out with her, but you are doing the right thing.


----------

